# Happy Tails Books (about rescued dogs)



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

http://www.lulu.com/content/paperba...er-rescue-of-north-texas-golden-tails/5959865
http://www.amazon.com/Golden-Retriever-Rescue-North-Texas/dp/B0029J8232

GRRNT did one of these books (100+pages) earlier this year. It's called _Golden Tails_. Each dog featured has a color photo. There are some fabulous rescue stories of GRRNT's own dogs. All royalties go to GRRNT's rescue program.


----------

